# Need help quickly...



## FusionWhite (Sep 6, 2007)

Ok, I did some air testing last year and the $hit has really hit the fan. Ill save the long story but Ive got data on some air emmisions. I need to take the concentration in PPM (volume) and get a mass emmissions rate in mass/time.

Its been a year since I looked at the spreadsheet I didnt the calculations on and I dont know what I did a year ago. The numbers look right but when I look at how I got them I cant figure it out. When I rerun the numbers with what Ive got now it comes out lower actually which theoretically is good, EXECPT when the Ohio EPA is auditing the project and needs me to justify how I did the calculations.

So heres an example of what I did:

_Off gas stream:_

MW: 94.4

ppm: 62.016

Flow rate: 310 cfm

the formula I used was:

Emission = concentration * flow rate * 1 lb-mole/386 ft^3 * Molecular weight * 1440 min/day

Can anyone else help me out here. Im completely freaking out here.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

Check this pdf - go to Page 16. That's the fastest explanation I can get you since I am not in my office 

CALCULATING AIR EMISSIONS

JR


----------



## FusionWhite (Sep 6, 2007)

jregieng said:


> Check this pdf - go to Page 16. That's the fastest explanation I can get you since I am not in my office
> CALCULATING AIR EMISSIONS
> 
> JR



Thanks JR, after knocking down the units in that formula on page 16 its the same thing as I had posted.

Whats happened is my company is using one method to get PPM data and the people actually operating the equipment is using another method. Our method gives results UNDER the exempt threshold and theirs gives results OVER the exempt threshold. Well the OEPA is now having a fit and wants to know whos right. So my boss now has to justify our method. I just wanted to make sure the calculations were right so he doesnt have to worry about there being any mistakes in the numbers.


----------

